# Indiana Covered Bridge Festival



## Tam (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone going to be there?

We are meeting my sister and her husband in Indiana next week and we'll be at the festival on and off during the weekend.

I haven't been since I was a kid but I hear it is huge now...at least I know we had a hard time finding cabins in the Terre Haute area.  We have to stay at the Hilton Garden (or something like that) instead.

I'd like to meet you if anyone is going to be there.


----------



## Deda (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not going, but it sound like fun!  I love covered bridges, make sure you take zillions of pictures!

Have a great time!


----------



## Tam (Oct 4, 2008)

You're in VA?  Last October we went with my sister to the Shenadoah's...she lives in Springfield (her husband is military).  We went through the Corn Maze in some little pumpkin patch.  Lots of fun and truly beautiful with all of the fall colors!   We don't get that much in Tx.


----------



## Deda (Oct 4, 2008)

So glad to hear you say that! (About VA.)  I'm smack dab between Springfield and Shenandoah.  Next time you are VA bound make sure to give a shout!

My Dad and Stepwitch are coming for a visit on Wednesday. They live near Dallas, in Trophy Club. I've never been to Texas in the Fall, hard to get me to leave VA when the leaves start to change! I'm going to drag them all over everywhere - DC, Harpers Ferry, Skyline Drive.


----------

